# 18350 Sigelei Pipe



## kimbo (18/7/14)

Hi

Can anyone help me please. I want to make or ask someone to make one for me. As the title say a 18350 pipe for the sigelei. As i understand it is just a short piece of SS pipe with the same threat. I tried the Nemesis but the threat on the Nemesis is much to fine. Can someone with a sigelei or that has access to one just mesure the threat for me please

Thx


----------



## kimbo (18/7/14)

On this pic you can see the tread is allot "rougher"


----------



## drew (18/7/14)

How about this? www.ebay.com/itm/Telescopic-Tube-for-Sigelei-20W-30W-Sigelei-Legend-2-/161311780344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258eee6df8

If you can find the telescopic tube that comes with the sigelei legend, that will also work.

Just gotta be careful with 18350's, don't expect to push high wattage.


----------



## kimbo (18/7/14)

drew said:


> How about this? www.ebay.com/itm/Telescopic-Tube-for-Sigelei-20W-30W-Sigelei-Legend-2-/161311780344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258eee6df8
> 
> If you can find the telescopic tube that comes with the sigelei legend, that will also work.
> 
> Just gotta be careful with 18350's, don't expect to push high wattage.


 
Tx @drew .. i saw that as well and was thinking about it but a to get a small pie of SS pipe and cut the thread will be allot cheaper


----------



## ET (18/7/14)

yeah you try and find the right diameter stainless steel pipe. i still haven't. my suggestion, find the pipe first


----------



## kimbo (18/7/14)

ET said:


> yeah you try and find the right diameter stainless steel pipe. i still haven't. my suggestion, find the pipe first


 
Ok


----------



## ET (18/7/14)

kimbo said:


> Ok


 
best so far i have been able to find that actually fits an 18650/18350 sized battery without a bucketload of battery rattle happening has been aluminium pipe. @mbera has some done by one of his mates a while ago, maybe poke him


----------



## kimbo (18/7/14)

ET said:


> best so far i have been able to find that actually fits an 18650/18350 sized battery without a bucketload of battery rattle happening has been aluminium pipe. @mbera has some done by one of his mates a while ago, maybe poke him


 

Tx I will see if i can get the size of the pipe


----------



## ET (18/7/14)

will also need to either properly measure or google the thread specs of your siglei, once you have your pipe section and thread needed, a machine shop or ballie with the proper tools will sort you out in no time.


----------



## kimbo (18/7/14)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STAINLESS-S..._Metalworking_Supplies_ET&hash=item3a871d8233

I think this will do for ID and OD, will start looking local


----------



## kimbo (18/7/14)

@ET , why not something like this






I think the sigelei will look epic with a wooden bottom, so who is the wood working master around here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (18/7/14)

figure that is more a wooden inlay on metal but i get your point. now just figure out how to mount your sig's control head on a wooden battery housing and you are sorted


----------



## Cat (18/7/14)

you can add a couple mm to batteries with heatshrink.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (19/7/14)

Cat said:


> you can add a couple mm to batteries with heatshrink.


 
aye as long as they can fit in your charger afterwards


----------



## Sir Vape (19/7/14)

kimbo said:


> @ET , why not something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is a beauty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

